
Tell HN: Can't believe the giant tech companies can't defend net neutrality - hoodoof
These huge companies - Apple, facebook, Google, Microsoft have practically limitless resources.<p>The only reason they have failed to protect net neutrality is because they have not really tried.  And they have not really tried because in fact they don&#x27;t really care.<p>So don&#x27;t buy it when Google and Apple and Microsoft and facebook stand up today with their phony and weak initiatives to protect net neutrality.<p>These companies are playing a game in which they want to give the appearance of protecting net neutrality, but not in fact genuinely solving the problem, which they could easily do because it is simply a matter of money influencing politicians, and these companies can <i>easily</i> afford the trivial amounts of money required to influence political outcomes.<p>Hypocrites.
======
sky_projektor
HELP! MY INTERNET BECAME CABLE TV! Somethin else will take its place!

